# Hawk 220vs scrolls saw



## Timothy C. (Jun 13, 2017)

I found a used hawk scroll saw for sale locally. It's models number 220vs. Comes with stand cover and wheels. They are asking 400. I have heard great things about hawk. Does anyone else use this brand and can share some light on if they are worth it, and price is fair?
Thanks


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have one but I've heard great things about Hawk machines. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2017)

@Kenbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2017)

There was a thread here somewhere and one of the members wife was a full time scrolled and she had the hawk and liked it, or he did, lol, can't remember.......


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 13, 2017)

@David Van Asperen is a scroller if I recall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't have any experience with a Hawk but I have heard good things. As far as the price.......I would check to see what they are worth new.


----------



## Timothy C. (Jun 14, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I don't have any experience with a Hawk but I have heard good things. As far as the price.......I would check to see what they are worth new.


Nes this runs 1400

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 14, 2017)

I purchased a used Hawk ,used it very little. It worked fine ,but I was not happy with the blade change procedure . There was nothing wrong with it but was not as comfortable or as user friendly as the De Walt that I was using .
I purchased it for around that $400 mark and resold it for the same amount. I believe it o be a very good saw and you very likely will be happy with it.
The one I had ran very smoothly with very little vibration
JMO
Dave


----------



## Timothy C. (Jun 14, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> I purchased a used Hawk ,used it very little. It worked fine ,but I was not happy with the blade change procedure . There was nothing wrong with it but was not as comfortable or as user friendly as the De Walt that I was using .
> I purchased it for around that $400 mark and resold it for the same amount. I believe it o be a very good saw and you very likely will be happy with it.
> The one I had ran very smoothly with very little vibration
> JMO
> Dave


Comparing the DeWalt to the hawk, is there a big difference in vibration and smoothness?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 15, 2017)

@Timothy C. 
I only used the Hawk a little, but I thought that there was NO noticeable difference. I do place some weight on the stand of my De Walt to smooth it a bit more but it is not necessary . I had no weight on the Hawk and it ran very smooth. I think for the money the Hawk would be a good saw. Again the only con that I had was the blade change did not suit me.
Dave


----------

